# [RGB] Roads in Guinea-Bissau / Estradas de Guiné Bissau



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Roads: 4 400km
Paved Roads: 453km
(1996)

To be honest, I don't think that there's much to be shown, although there is a major reconstruction project in Bissau


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Bie1 said:


> Obras arrancam em Maio próximo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This says that there is going to be a reconstruction of roads in the capital, and that an avenue is going to be converted into a 7 500m long dual carriageway.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

I think that this may be the avenue they speak of, as the picture is called "Av.Principal", but I may be wrong.



















American looking crossing


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

This photo shows the "RGB" code on the registrations:










I think it's the same place as first old photo in the post above


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*1-São Vicente area - Bridge over the Cachéu River [2009]*









2-








Source: http://www.portfolio.soaresdacosta.pt/pt/portfolio/ponte-sobre-o-rio-cacheu/


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

China will finance a motorway (autoestrada) between Bissau and Safim. It's only some 15 kilometers long. 

http://cfm87.net/china-perspectiva-inicio-de-obras-de-auto-estrada-bissau-safim/

https://steelguru.com/infra/china-finances-construction-of-a-motorway-in-guinea-bissau/517999


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

100 millions de dollars de la Banque africaine de développement pour le corridor routier Bissau-Dakar


La Banque africaine de développement va financer la construction du corridor routier Bissau-Dakar. Son Conseil d’administration en a donné le feu vert, mercredi 9 novembre 2022, à Abidjan, pour un financement de 100,73 millions de dollars américains, destinés à la réalisation de la première...




www.afdb.org





The African Development Bank provides financing for a $ 100 million road project to connect Guinea-Bissau and Senegal by paved road via Farim. This would be part of a future shorter route from Bissau to Dakar. The main works include a paved road (presumably Guinea-Bissau road R2) and a bridge across the Cacheu River at Farim. It would then continue into Senegal to Sanaff.

Another (large) bridge would be required across the Casamance River in southern Senegal, to provide direct access to the bridge in Gambia. This is a shorter route than going all the way around Gambia or via Ziguinchor. But that is not part of this project.


----------

